# Hunter's Hushabye Mountain "Lilah Marie"



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

So I guess I should make one of these since most of my updates are pictures right now and I will just use her Starter Thread

Complimentary baby pictures

















And now we'll skip ahead to recent pics.

A little bit of running at night


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

High velocity Redbone


















When she gets cold the hair on her back stands up and she becomes a ridgeback










And she tucks her butt









She means business when her lips are folded


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

A couple videos of her after a drag.











Yes I'm a ******* I know.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I was wondering how you kept track of her lol I lost her a few times in the video and I was like "oh no she ran off somewhere" her recall was really good though  she looks like a great tracker


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow she is getting big so fast! Youre doing a great job with her, wonder if she will always be a quiet girl.....


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Her recall is as good as I could ask it to be at 16 weeks. I took her out in the woods today just to run and get some exercise while I sat on my hindend and watched her. I got caught up in something and looked around and she was gone. It took one call for her to come back to me. After 8 years of watching my husky run from me like I had a grenade that's pretty nice.

Hopefully she won't always be quiet.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

She is gorgeous! I love Redbones.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I swear my dog's topline isn't this bad Lol
We slacked off on table training which was stupid on my part because when she's up high she hunches up. We're gonna try a different surface next time. But this is a good example of the difference 6 weeks has made


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

She is gorgeous! I love her wrinkles and her ears!


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

She is beautiful! I love hounds. I was looking at a Plott Hound rescue at one point but the move to the country never happened so no hound. I see Treeing Walkers around here but that's about it for hounds (and generally their in shelter/rescue).


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's a stunner!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Her breeders have another litter on the way and I will die. They're by a different female, much darker in color than Lilah's mother and I just hggggggnnnnnggngngngng


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> Her breeders have another litter on the way and I will die. They're by a different female, much darker in color than Lilah's mother and I just hggggggnnnnnggngngngng


I LOVE the really deep dark ones, they are gorgeous.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

We went for a hike today, a real, away from home, hike. Well, not a /real/ hike, we were on a trail but still.

My mother was waving at her so she was being judgmental Lol


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

So beautiful! She is growing so fast. And I love that 1st photo LOL! It needs a meme


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Serious dog is serious.

She has such an adorable look of contemplation and gravity about her in those recent photos. 

I think I like this one the best from your hike-









I figure I'd like everything about a Redbone but the vocalizations, I fully admit that I want a quiet dog, but they do have a great personality.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

That's one of my favorites. 

She's so thoughtful and she really likes to use her brain.

As far as representing her breed, she is everything I expected. I know I should expect things to change as she matures and sometimes it's hard for me to remember she is still a baby, but she is absolutely everything I wanted. She's goofy and playful and rowdy. But she's also so willing to please and willing to learn. She works very hard to understand what I want from her but she's also kind of out for herself. I can see her weighing her options and going with what she thinks is better, which means I always need to be the better option.
wow that was a tangent.

And like these pictures show, she's so adventurous. And she loves to climb on things. She's kind of reserved and confident and that paired with her wanderlust is so weird. So we're working on confidence building.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think females mature faster than males, but at almost 3 years old Ryker is still just as much a goofy energetic puppy as he was at 8 weeks. He's always making me laugh.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

From what I've seen of the breed females do grow up a bit faster but neither one very quickly Lol. I wouldn't mind a lifetime of goofiness.


















My dad used to keep a kennel full of redbones and he told me, after watching her videos, to make sure I put the hide somewhere in the tree where she couldn't see it because if she can always see it then when she goes for real and can't see the '****, she will give up and leave.

So we did that, and not only that but the track was also an hour old.

She found it and didn't leave the tree.


























The temptation to hunt competitively is getting worse in me the more I see out of her.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Well it would appear we are overdue for some First Snow pictures. 
I'll try to pick the best ones and give you guys all hundred thousand of them

It's mostly flying ears.

































These lips are why we can't have nice pictures.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm calling this her moomoo because she's too big for Mediums but too small for Larges and she looks like a mamaw in it.










She finally met a dog friend.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

These a bit older. I took her to my barn to practice away from home and get a good walk in.










Queen over the mountain.


















I swear, this dog has a climbing addiction. She must stand on all the things.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

That face! It's adorable and heartbreaking at the same time. I love being able to see her grow up


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

She is so adorable! Clothe shopping is always so hard at that age lol!


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

She is just the cutest! How come that harness still fits her? She has grown so much.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

It's actually a new one. The old one was purple.
We literally just woke up one morning morning about 3 weeks ago and it wouldn't buckle.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome pictures! Red dogs in snow are the best


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I have so many pictures.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, she's all grown up already!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Love this latest set of pictures! And her ears. Especially her ears. 

I love how she's looking straight at the camera in the pictures where she's jumping over the logs.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg what a beauty! Love those ears.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

3+ on her ears. I just want to snuggle up in them. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG where did the puppy go?!?!?!  she's still adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

We went to grab her heartworm pills yesterday and she weighed in at 35lbs! Then we too an impromptu hike. I intended for it to be a little walk but we ended up going into the mountains. And it quickly turned into a 3 hour flirt with death Lol


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Halfway up our last mountain there was something moving below us. It was pretty loud and didn't seem to be afraid of us at all. At the time I was kinda freaking out because we have quite a few bears here and some lions. I think now it was just a squirrel. Lol
But I leashed up Lilah just in case and she jumped right on it.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Fun! She's getting leggy!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

She is beautiful. I love red dogs, especially hounds - one day I'll get away from the black dogs that I always seem to acquire haha. All of my horses have always been red, coincidentally. 

For now, I'll just live vicariously through yours and Jade's photos


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow she looks all grown up already. She's only 35#? Looks bigger than that. Such a pretty girl.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

As of yesterday the poogy is 7 months old!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so gorgeous! I love her face.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

:jaw::faint: Wow,,, (too short)


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

She is beautiful. I love all those ears.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

We went to look for Hickory Chickens today (morel mushrooms). Four hours and the only chicken I found was a grouse .-. 
But the poogy enjoyed her hike. We will sleep tonight.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

And now for the non-majestic photos


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

wow - Lilah is beeeeeautiful! Growing into a sleek, gorgeous hound dog! Best thing about them hounds is they always have that puppy face (love those ears!!!!)


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

She is beautiful  love the funny ear pictures I know in the beginning she was really quiet is she still quiet?


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

She is beautiful... and she has The Best Ears EVER.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> She is beautiful  love the funny ear pictures I know in the beginning she was really quiet is she still quiet?


Silent as the grave.
Drives me nuts.


----------

